# very good hunting around alice



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

realy good hunting around alice nice numbers of pheasents and lots of water fowl. realy good hunting with a dog


----------



## redfaul (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunted around alice for a number of hours this last saturday and came up empty. I had a german shorthaired pointer and if there were pheasants she would have found them. I did find a few grouse but nothing close enough to shoot. It may have been a waist of time but it was a good learning experience.

uke:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Need to be careful around Alice. A few prairie chickens used to call that area home since it is relatively close to the Sandhills. I have seen both prairie chickens and sharptails together in the same flock in the Sandhills.

NDG&F Quote
Statewide except for: an area in southeastern North Dakota east of ND No. 32, north of ND No. 11, and south of the Sheyenne River and; an area in Grand Forks County bordered on the east by the Red River, the south by US Highway 2, the west by ND Highway 18 and the north by the Walsh and Grand Forks County line. Both areas are closed to sharp-tailed grouse hunting.

G&F attempting to protect the remnant flocks of prairie chickens. While I think Alice is north of the Sheyenne River, prairie chickens are not open to hunting in ND.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I duck hunted for years around Alice and have never seen much at all for pheasant, a few grouse but not much for phheasant

Could this be a hoax


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I believe one of the local wildlife clubs puts out a number of birds in the Alice area every year. Do any of them make it through the winter and breed in the spring? I'd bet not too many, although sometimes late season we'll see a couple hens along the road on our way through from somewhere else.

If I was to bet, I'd say anyone who has a good hunt at Alice has hit it just right and got into a bunch of the released birds. Or they have permission to hunt private land that has some cattail sloughs on them that have some of the released roosters still hanging around.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I wouldn't hire otter anytime soon as a pheasant guide, if you know what I mean...I heard also, the wildlife club does release birds in the area, but I would guess the opportunities are very limited! :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Big dido Rick!! hunting is always good with a dog right guys???? Otter hasno clue what he is typing. when the word alice pops up something must be wrong. Alice means **** uke:


----------



## samwell7mm (Feb 5, 2003)

I grew up in the Alice area, and have hunted there all of my life. I can honestly say that the number of birds that I saw in that area last fall was the most that I have seen in my life. There has always been fair to good numbers of birds in that area, with the exception of the few years after the hard winter of 1996-1997. The hunting pressure can be high early in the season, especially on the Waterfowl Production Areas. But there is a LOT of cover on them. One or two hunters with a good dog will usually do better than a group of hunters that marches through without stopping. Later in the season, once the corn, sunflowers, and beans are combined, the best place to hunt is the cattails. Every cattail slough that I walked last fall had birds. There is a lot of posted land in the area, but there is a lot that is not posted too. A lot of un-posted land with sloughs that have birds in them usually just get overlooked by hunters that only concentrate on marching through the public land. They usally push through the public land as fast as they can, don't get anything, and then drive around all day. The Cass County Wildlife Club usually releases 100 roosters on the public land the week before opening day, and probably 90 of them get shot on opening day. The birds they release are banded and don't have tail feathers. A local farmer let some birds go in the Embden area last fall too, and they were banded also. None of the birds I shot last year were banded, and I shot a lot. Not over daily and possession limits of course! As far as grouse, I am starting to see more and more every year, but I don't shoot very many. I would like to let them get a more stable population. Partridge numbers are still low, but they are slowly rebuilding. I am even seeing more and more wild turkeys too. I have never seen a prairie chicken in the area. None of the local farmers have seen any either. It is over 25 miles to the Sand Hills from Alice. Also, in defense of my home, Alice does not mean sh*t, as GooseBuster3 points out. I congratulate otter69 on a successful day last fall enjoing the outdoors in my favorite place in the world. Sam Schmidt


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Hjordis Blanchfield owns land by Alice, and it is leased out to a wildlife Group that release's pheasants for youth hunters every fall. Understand that it is posted for this purpose. Believe that it is open for anyone later like in November. Also she does not get paid for this. Thought this would explain some pheasants in the area, but they will survive in places that have a lot of marsh and cattails.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

SamWell7mm, I grew up north of Emden, dont tel me what I dont know, my father use to release birds to but all the dip sh#ts that dont ask to hunt came and shot most of the birds, It really ****** me off that you said that. If you would have read Otters reports on the other threads on this site you would get the impression that he is an IDIOT, and right now I think you as one to. The hunting pressure around our farm makes me sick!! I dont even hunt out there do to so many unethical hunters driving around shooting what ever they can pull the trigger on.


----------



## samwell7mm (Feb 5, 2003)

GooseBuster3, What part of my post ****** you off? The part about defending my home town, or congratulating otter69 on a good hunt? If it is either of those, I don't care if I ****** you off. I will always defend my home town, the local area, its people, and its hunting opportunities. As far as otter69 and his posts from other threads, I am not interested in reading them, and I don't feel like I could make an accurate judgement weather a person is an idiot or not based on an internet hunting report. I was only saying good job to another hunter. That is what hunting is all about. Or it should be at least. Is it ok for one person to have good luck, but not for another person to have good luck? If it is the part about hunters shooting all of your father's released pheasants without asking that ****** you off, then that has nothing to do with my post. I know all about the hunting pressure and unethical hunters. We had a few people tresspass last fall. And drive through fences. This doesn't make me feel like all the hunters in the area are unethical though. There are some bad ones and some good ones. So to give it back to you, don't tell me what I don't know either. By the way, how far North of Embden did you grow up? We might know eachother. Samwell7mm.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I lived a half mile south of the Hoffmann farm on the Emden black top road.


----------



## samwell7mm (Feb 5, 2003)

GooseBuster3, I think I know where you are talking about, I don't think I know you though. The farm by the Embden Grain test plot with sheep in the pasture to the north? East of Butke's dam? Anyway, I grew up three miles west of Embden, right North of the main part of the Waterfowl Production Area. Heck, if you don't know me, you probably know my dad. I used to work at Cenex in Embden. Hey if you want to talk about hunting around there, send me an e-mail at [email protected]. Samwell7mm.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah we used to live in that farm were the sheep are now, our last name is Ellenson. Our land runs along the east side of Butke dam.


----------

